# Handling big logs, hoists, trailers



## Daniel Antunes (Feb 20, 2017)

New carver here. Got the saws, Dremel and angle grinder. Done several small carvings. Wanting to tackle larger logs for bears, etc but wanting to see what other carvers use for handling large logs and transportation of them. 
Don't have the funding at this time but in the future I will be adding to my Arsenal. 
Like to be able to as attach maybe some sort to lift system to a trailer and also something to be able to get the log upright for Carving. 
Like to see what you all do any open to suggestions.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 20, 2017)

We have a guy that buy burl from us, we just stick them on his trailer ir in his truck. Some are 700-1000lbs. No issue with the skid steer (can lift around 5000lbs)

To unload he backs into his workshop and uses a chain fall.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Mar 3, 2017)

Hey Dan, nice to see some more Carver's around ......I have been carving for 10 +years now and have used many methods.. nothing beats a skid steer but I have used a tripod, chain hoists, I have a log arch on one of my trailers with A winch to load with the arch.it works very nicely for grabbing a nice 1000# log by yourself without a tractor or loader...post up some pics if ya have any, love to see some of your work...I will be at the Iowa gtg in April carving again this year, you should make the trip over and carve with me. 

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Antunes (Mar 3, 2017)

lumberjackchef said:


> Hey Dan, nice to see some more Carver's around ......I have been carving for 10 +years now and have used many methods.. nothing beats a skid steer but I have used a tripod, chain hoists, I have a log arch on one of my trailers with A winch to load with the arch.it works very nicely for grabbing a nice 1000# log by yourself without a tractor or loader...post up some pics if ya have any, love to see some of your work...I will be at the Iowa gtg in April carving again this year, you should make the trip over and carve with me.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


Can you send me some pics of your ark, hoists etc? 
Skid steer is not in my budget this early in my carving career.


----------



## twoclones (Mar 4, 2017)

I've used a lot of 'tools' for lifting and moving. Eventually I bought a tractor for handling logs and other tasks but I think a skid steer might be a better choice if log handling is your only concern. However, the lift gate on my truck is one of my all time favorite log and carving movers  

Until you're ready for machinery, a hand truck, tripod or gantry can keep you out of the emergency room.


----------



## Daniel Antunes (Mar 4, 2017)

twoclones said:


> I've used a lot of 'tools' for lifting and moving. Eventually I bought a tractor for handling logs and other tasks but I think a skid steer might be a better choice if log handling is your only concern. However, the lift gate on my truck is one of my all time favorite log and carving movers
> 
> Until you're ready for machinery, a hand truck, tripod or gantry can keep you out of the emergency room.


Did you make or purchase your gantry and tripod? I'm needing some ideas. Got many bid logs laying around the county roads plus co-workers offering logs to me on their property. Just got no means to load them and move them. Thanks.


----------



## twoclones (Mar 6, 2017)

If you're talking about transporting logs, a log arch and a winch on your trailer will work very well. This guy made a pretty nice one. 

 

Standing logs up in your carving area can be handled by a tripod like this one (not mine). I've also seen them made with 4x4s as well as made much taller with an electric winch at the top.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 6, 2017)

Tractor works too, just the smaller ones don't have much lift capability.

My Dad has a 30hp Kioti 4x4, it can lift maybe 1000lbs or so. That means having to keep attachments very light. The big grapple I have is 1200lbs!

If you have a heavy duty trailer you could setup a cherry picker on one corner. Put it on a spindle (like use the tube and hub off a 14 bolt truck axle)


----------



## Ax-man (Mar 7, 2017)

I have to agree with TC, lift gates are one of my favorites. I have one also. They are kind of limiting in what you can move as far as log length and it depends on the size of the gate in what it will lift. A 3 to 4 foot log x 18" dia. isn't a problem. Much easier than trailering a skid steer or tractor. I paid $ 800 for mine on a 78 Chevy 1 ton truck with a service body and it has paid me back many times hauling both wood and my tools around. I'd be lost without it and I can also tow my stump grinder or a small trailer with it.

The log loading vid was cool ,gets the job done , even though it is slow and clumsy and a lot of monkeying around with chains . The guy in the vid is young and a good welder and fabricator so I can see why he modified that trailer. If I had knowledge of a log arch when I young and broke with kids to feed I would have done the very same thing.


----------



## Jackbnimble (Sep 19, 2017)

Suddenly, I have a strange feeling that trying to lift logs by hand may be contributing to my inability to stand up straight and to walk.

Can't afford expensive machinery yet you say, huh? I can barely afford my shovel.


----------

